# Hello all



## JasmineGoingthrough (Dec 31, 2021)

I am going through a divorce. Been together 10 yrs. and married 3 yrs. He feel so disconnected from me I am particularly begging for us to be together and he won't even respond to my text that tells him how much I love him. We don't sleep in the same bed we don't talk much. We do live together in a small apartment so I constantly see him. I am a great woman I cook take care of the kids I am a homebody I don't go out much so now I'm wondering and crying what did I do wrong?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jasmine, SO sorry you are going through this. Welcome to TAM and there will be MANY folks here who can help you get through the rough spots (but we can't eliminate them -- that comes with time). Make sure you have a great lawyer, and you get the finances/custody/child support worked out.


----------



## JasmineGoingthrough (Dec 31, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Jasmine, SO sorry you are going through this. Welcome to TAM and there will be MANY folks here who can help you get through the rough spots (but we can't eliminate them -- that comes with time). Make sure you have a great lawyer, and you get the finances/custody/child support worked out.


Thank you. I'm so sad and depressed and find myself particularly begging him to love me.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jasmine, you are in love with an IMAGE of your H. You THINK he is a particular person, but the reality is what he is acting like NOW is who he really is. The person you thought him to be is a ghost.

YOU didn't do anything wrong -- the real him is coming out. He is a broken person to be able to do this to you.
DO NOT think this is your fault.

IF you are that depressed, seek help from your medical Dr. They can give you a temp prescription to help with that.


----------



## JasmineGoingthrough (Dec 31, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Jasmine, you are in love with an IMAGE of your H. You THINK he is a particular person, but the reality is what he is acting like NOW is who he really is. The person you thought him to be is a ghost.
> 
> YOU didn't do anything wrong -- the real him is coming out. He is a broken person to be able to do this to you.
> DO NOT think this is your fault.
> ...


Thank you! 😥


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

JasmineGoingthrough said:


> I am going through a divorce. Been together 10 yrs. and married 3 yrs. He feel so disconnected from me I am particularly begging for us to be together and he won't even respond to my text that tells him how much I love him. We don't sleep in the same bed we don't talk much. We do live together in a small apartment so I constantly see him. I am a great woman I cook take care of the kids I am a homebody I don't go out much so now I'm wondering and crying what did I do wrong?


Usually if a spouse is cold to another, it's usually because they have somebody else to give their attention to.
You haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## JasmineGoingthrough (Dec 31, 2021)

I think thats the worst knowing that he now has somebody else. It's going to hard getting over this relationship but I'm trying very hard


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

You will get there. You just need time to get there.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy Jazz !

I would imagine that is a really tough spot especially still being face to face with the ghost of husband past. I don’t have much good advice unfortunately but I would warn against taking him back. If you teach them that they can get away with this type of behavior then it is bound to repeat. Begging and pleading for someone’s love and attention will only drive them away. Be careful and good luck ... hang in there !!

❤


----------



## JasmineGoingthrough (Dec 31, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Howdy Jazz !
> 
> I would imagine that is a really tough spot especially still being face to face with the ghost of husband past. I don’t have much good advice unfortunately but I would warn against taking him back. If you teach them that they can get away with this type of behavior then it is bound to repeat. Begging and pleading for someone’s love and attention will only drive them away. Be careful and good luck ... hang in there !!
> 
> ❤


Thank you! You guys have really helped me get through today.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> Jasmine, you are in love with an IMAGE of your H. You THINK he is a particular person, but the reality is what he is acting like NOW is who he really is. The person you thought him to be is a ghost.
> 
> YOU didn't do anything wrong -- the real him is coming out. He is a broken person to be able to do this to you.
> DO NOT think this is your fault.
> ...


Wow! This is exactly what my friend told me about my now exH. 😞


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

JasmineGoingthrough said:


> I am going through a divorce. Been together 10 yrs. and married 3 yrs. He feel so disconnected from me I am particularly begging for us to be together and he won't even respond to my text that tells him how much I love him. We don't sleep in the same bed we don't talk much. We do live together in a small apartment so I constantly see him. I am a great woman I cook take care of the kids I am a homebody I don't go out much so now I'm wondering and crying what did I do wrong?


I am sorry that you're going through this. This isn't your fault at all!


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Oops, hadn't realized this was from last year. _facepalm_


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Works said:


> Oops, hadn't realized this was from last year. _facepalm_


It's a good thing resurrecting an old thread is not bannable.
We'd all be banned.


----------

